# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Yandex.Station, smart speaker, Yandex, Moscow, Russia

## Airicist

Developer - Yandex

Home page - station.yandex.ru

Alice, intelligent assistant

----------


## Airicist

Яндекс.Станция — домашняя мультимедиа-платформа с Алисой внутри

Published on May 29, 2018




> Яндекс показал первое устройство собственной разработки — Яндекс.Станцию. Станция понимает по-русски и помогает в повседневных делах. Выполняет поручения, играет музыку с отличным качеством, находит видео и показывает его на экране телевизора.

----------

